# varios



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

would like to try the new varios mud,,,who do I call:thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> would like to try the new varios mud,,,who do I call:thumbsup:


seriously? there's a search button for that.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> would like to try the new varios mud,,,who do I call:thumbsup:


http://www.edp-inc.net/

I did a web search on Google for "vario tapeless joint compound" and found them. Looks like the have a big post going in the forum... just a couple links from this one.

I can't even use the search function on DT when I am on my smartphone (like I am now)... Guess it's not that smart after all.


----------

